# patch cleanouts for high lift grout



## lund6771 (Jan 9, 2008)

any ideas out there on a good system for cleanouts on a exposed block wall?

our first lift above grade will be at 12'-8" AFF... the block is burnished on the outside and painted on the inside...just can't think of anything good to use for an interior cleanout and look perfect...

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Everything you ever wanted to know about grouting CMU's (TEK 3-2a):

http://ncma.org/etek/pdf_brand.asp?pdf=TEK 03-02A.pdf&sn=45


----------



## lund6771 (Jan 9, 2008)

tscarborough..

I don't think I stated my question clearly enough... 

Here's the scenario...we build a lot of grocery stores that are made of 12" colored rockface block...the interior walls are NOT furred out, thus it's the back side of our block that's exposed and painted...our second grout lift will be for heights 12'-8" to 20'-0"...since we are using a high lift method, we wil need a cleanout at thE 12'-8" elevation....

Since it's exposed, we figured could cut out the face shell and slide in some sort of a 8" x 16" plastic insert...this way it takes the shape of a soap and you can verify the grout making it all the way down from 20 ft to 12'-8"...then after ithe grout sets up, we can take the insert out & soap a faceshell back in

it sounds like alot of work, but we're still doing a lot of brainstorming

Maybe I am looking for more of some sort of "invention" out there...or
anyone out there know of an effective way of accomplishing this scenario?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I know exactly the condition you are talking about. There was a good article a while back in Masonry Construction. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## lund6771 (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks Tscarborough!!!!!

we've been trying to come up with something for a while that would work efficiently...

appreciate it!!!!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Are they really concerned about the grout filling the bottom? - Sounds strange since the real purpose has been verification of a clean cell.

Usually, cleanouts are required to make sure the bottom of the grout cell is clean. On 8' to 12' walls, they are inspected and then plugged before grouting. Since they are at ground level, you can brace the soap (or whatever) so it does not blow out from the pressure of the 9 to 11" slump grout.

On high rise buildings in South America, they drop a TV camera (like through a sewer pipe) down randomly and eliminate the cleanouts completely, saving money and giving a better job. This is for 6" block walls on 20 story buildings - If you have a lot of cleanouts, it might be worth proposing, since the owner would be on your side.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

CM, he is talking about the second lift, which is a little (OK, a lot) harder to brace off.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

TS -

Right!!

The height is why finding a way of eliminating the clean-outs all together might be worth it IF the inspector will approve and possibly be cited as being progressive (LOL). You can live with cleanouts at ground level if you have to go through all that.


----------



## lund6771 (Jan 9, 2008)

TS...

I was able to find an article by Elizabeth Keaton, with using a friction clamp, in Masonry Magazine...the article does not menton where one can get the system nor does it provide a link..

I also can't post the link to the article here until I've made 15 posts 

anyone seen this thing before or know where to get it?



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, that was the article. I haven't been able to google up that clamp though.


----------



## lund6771 (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah...me either


----------



## WARD (Nov 21, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> CM, he is talking about the second lift, which is a little (OK, a lot) harder to brace off.


Actually its not that difficult to brace off the face. Use a 2x4 on each side of the face with 3/8 all thread through the head joints of the adjoing head joints.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That certainly works, but is not what I call easy. This plate clamp was easy.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

So this is all new to us residential guys. So how have they been dealing with the inspection holes in the past?
So it's an issue of finish appearance?
Or you just need something to hold the grout in while it's being poured?


----------

